# Καναρίνια > Ράτσες > Φωνής >  Απορία για κελάηδημα Τιμπράντο

## Lefteris

Αγαπητοι φιλοι καλησπερα!
Εδω κ μια εβδομαδα απεκτησα ενα Τιμπραντο απο εκτροφεα. Απ´οτι μου ειπε το πουλακι ειναι του 2016 αρα υποθετω περιπου 7-8 μηνων καθοτι δεν ειμαι εμπειρος γενικοτερα για να καταλαβω απο μορφολογικα χαρακτηριστικά. Ωστοσο φοραει δαχτυλιδι μπορντώ χρωματος το οποιο ομως δεν εχω διαβασει.. 
Η ερωτηση μου ειναι η εξης. Το πουλακι ειναι λαμπερο, ευδιαθετο, δραστηριο κ κελαηδαει αρκετά κ με ωραια μελωδια. Βαση της ηλικιας του εαν καποιες ωρες μες την εβδομαδα του βαζω να ακουει απ τον υπολογιστη μελωδιες με κελαηδισματα αλλων τιμπραντο υπαρχει περιπτωση να εμπλουτησει το ρεπερτοριο του ή να αυξησει την διαρκεια του??

----------


## jk21

ναι ακομα και μεχρι να ολοκληρωσει και την πτεροροια που θα εχει το καλοκαιρι , σιγουρα το τραγουδι του ειναι ακομα ευπλαστο . Οχι οτι αποκλειεται για μετα αλλα οχι σε σημαντικο βαθμο .Μεχρι το καλοκαιρι ομως σιγουρα και μπορει μαλιστα μετα την πτεροροια να χασει και ηχους που ισως ειχε παρει επικτητα με εκπαιδευση , αν δεν συνεχισει και εν μεσω πτεροροιας να ακουει παρομοιους ηχους και ακουει περισσοτερο καποιους αλλους .Ολα αυτα βεβαια δεν ειναι 100 % στανταρ και μονο η πραξη και η μαρτυρια αρκετων εκτροφεων μπορει να δωσει πιο σιγουρη απαντηση .Στην παρεα θα παρεις ισως πιο εγκυρες απαντησεις ,αν σου γραψουν και μελη μας που ασχολουνται πιο οργανωμενα σε συλλογους και εκπαιδευουν τα πουλακια τους


θα ηταν χρησιμο να ακουσουμε το πουλακι σου σε καποιο βιντεο για να εχουμε μια εικονα του ρεπερτοριου του 


Καλως ηρθες στην παρεα !

----------


## Shin Kazama

Όπως τα λέει ο Δημήτρης είναι πάνω - κάτω. 

Και από τη στιγμή που δεν στοχεύεις σε διαγωνισμούς κτλ μπορείς να το κάνεις άφοβα χωρίς να σε ''αγχώνει'' το αποτέλεσμα.

----------


## Lefteris

Ευχαριστω πολυ για τις απαντησεις

----------


## jimk1

Καλησπέρα και από μένα και καλώς ήρθες το τιμπράντο είναι κλασικό είναι βαθμολογημένο αν δεν είναι τι ρεπερτόριο έχει όλες τις νότες και ποιες του λείπουνε. Με με λίγα λόγια πρέπει να ξέρουμε ακριβώς τι λέει το πουλί για να το εμπλουτίσουμε το ρεπερτόριο του με αυτά που λείπουν .

----------


## Lefteris

Οχι φιλε μου δεν ειναι βαθμολογημενο.. Κελαηδαει σχετικα αρκετα μες την ημερα κ ιδιως με το που τον βγαζω στο μπαλκονι το πρωι.. Εχει 1-2 διαφορετικες μελωδιες με αρκετα γυρισματα.. Αλλοτε μπορει να τραγουδαει για 60" συνεχομενα κ αλλοτε σταματαει κ ξανααρχιζει.. Εντυπωση μου κανει οτι καποιες φορες τσιμπαει τα καγκελα καθως κ τα πλαστικα ξυλακια..  Τον εχω αποκτησει 15 μερες  κ οταν με βλεπει ´μου μιλαει ´ κ οταν πλησιαζω γατζωνεται στο κλουβι μιας κ μαλλον φοβαται.. θελω να τον τραβηξω βιντεο αλλα οταν βλεπει καποιον σταματαει να κελαηδαει κ απλα κανει τσιου σα να μιλαει..

----------


## IscarioTis

Καλως ηρθες στην παρεα  :Big Grin: 
Θα σε συνηθσει μωρε και δεν θα φοβαται θελει τον χρονο του

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Lefteris

Ετσι φανταζομαι κ γω οτι με τον καιρο θα συνηθισει την παρουσια μου.. Αλλα πραγματικα με
παραξενευει γιατι τρωει τα καγκελα του κλουβιου κ γιατι τσιμπαει τα ξυλακια τα πλαστικα που του εχω.. Τον εχω δει κανα δυο φορες να το κανει...

----------


## jk21

Λευτερη οπου βρεις στο δρομο ζωχο ή τσουκνιδα ή στη λαικη καποιο απ αυτα ή σεσκουλο ή ραδικι ή μπροκολο 

βαζε του να τρωει και να δεις θα σταματησει να ασχολειται με τα καγκελα ... και θρεπτικα ειναι και αντιστρεσσογονα . Θα περναει την ωρα του ...

----------


## IscarioTis

Βαλε αυτα που σου ειπε ο Κ.Δημητρης αλλα βαλτου και κοκκαλο σουπιας αμα δεν του εχεις μπορει γιαυτο να μασαει τα καγκελα ο κουταλιανος  :Big Grin: .δεν ειμαι σγουρος απλα μια υποθεση κανω

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Lefteris

Οκ παιδια ευχαριστω.. Για την ωρα του εχω βαλει το πρωι μηλο κ το μεσημερακι μαρουλι κ τρωει απ ολα.. Θα του παρω κοκκαλο σουπιας κ θα του βαλω κ αυγο αυριο.. Κ θα προμηθευτω κ τα υπολοιπα απ την λαικη  :Happy:

----------


## tasosziak

Το πρωτο του πουλακι ειναι που να καταλαβει νοτες ο ανθρωπος, αλλοι τα εχουν τοσα χρονια και δεν καταλαβαινουν τιποτα.Το μονο που μπορει να κανει ειναι να ψαξει στο youtube να βρει κατι που να του αρεσει (σε λογικα πλαισια να μην ειναι το πουλακι κλασσικο και να ψαχνει νοτες ντισκοντινιου)να βαζει να ακουει το πουλακι και λογικα κατι λιγα θα παρει ..

----------

